# The Quality Clock Hotel - Hertfordshire - March 2012



## UE-OMJ (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been driving past this place for years, including a few years of it being boarded up, so it was time to take a look.

Shortly after being abandoned part of this building suffered a fire and was pulled down, but the remaining parts are still intact. The fire was in 2011 and a report of if can be seen here...
http://www.whtimes.co.uk/news/clock_hotel_in_welwyn_on_fire_1_723965






It was a stunning morning for an explore, and was better than I expected.

I visited with Urban Ghost.


On with the pics...





































































































































There was loads to see, but often fairly repetative as most guest rooms are much the same. But so much left behind. We got access to all buildings but sadly, and must gutting for me was that we couldnt get up to the balcony of the clock tower 

Steve


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 25, 2012)

used to drive past this everyday for work. Knew it had closed but never really fancied a mooch round it. Nice shots though you managed to get a lot from a very "normal" place.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Mar 25, 2012)

good find mate


----------



## Urban Ghost (Mar 25, 2012)

The LOUDEST butterfly in the world!!!!


----------



## nelly (Mar 25, 2012)

Well done fella, those pikeys have even nicked the banisters!!!


----------



## Urban Ghost (Mar 25, 2012)

Some of my pics:











Amazed this 1 came out, exposure was LONG and as I was convinced this place would be locked up I hadn't taken my tripod. 





The Shining...


----------



## alex76 (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice stuff is this the one on the A1 near London i thought they pulled it down many times when i was working in London see this and wanted a mooch cheers bud


----------



## John_D (Mar 25, 2012)

alex76 said:


> Nice stuff is this the one on the A1 near London i thought they pulled it down many times when i was working in London see this and wanted a mooch cheers bud


Where you thinking of THIS PLACE which is a few miles further down the A1, at Borehamwood?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 25, 2012)

Urban Ghost said:


> The LOUDEST butterfly in the world!!!!



Yep, seriously loud butterfly! My GF doesnt believe me about this, lucky I took the video of it eh? Except on the video you cant hear it at all


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 25, 2012)

alex76 said:


> Nice stuff is this the one on the A1 near London i thought they pulled it down many times when i was working in London see this and wanted a mooch cheers bud



About 15 or so miles north of london on the A1m.


----------



## highcannons (Mar 25, 2012)

I can give a bit of history to this place and it may answer some questions. Way back in the fifties it was The Clock Restaurant. There wasn't a clock tower then though. It was still as such in the seventies and a bloody good restaurant too if I remember. I used to get free fags there, as soon as I started to roll a fag up the maitre D would leg it over and offer me a 'proper' one! Later it was extended and clock tower added, lost all its old world charm though. The bit that burnt down was the original bit. It sits on the Old North Road, which was the A1 until the 'bypass' was built.

BAe Systems Pension Fund sold it in May 2009 to Gordon Sanders from Runwood Homes. Who were going to convert it to a residential care home. Rest is as you know, I expect it will be cheaper to develop now!

The other place further south and towards London is the Thatched Barn Hotel. It was thatched etc as well untill a fire. After some time derelict it was sorted out to the present situation.

I did enjoy looking at the post, brought back some memories. Thank


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 25, 2012)

It always amazes me how much gear gets left behind in these closed hotels, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 27, 2012)

Cheers for posting, this looks great. Good work


----------

